# Shrill Shriek?



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

Today my hedgehog let out a very shrill, high pitched shriek. When we went to check on him he was sound asleep in his pigloo. We lifted him up and he was ok, seemed liked we woke him up. He's not cut anywhere, and doesn't seem to be hurt. Is this normal? Is he making sounds in his sleep? The way it sounded, I could almost imagine something was biting him. Any answer is appreciated, as this sound was a little worrying. Thanks!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yah they dream. Riley has scared me before with a weird dog-toy squeak noise, I flew to his side, he was sound asleep. I've tried numerous times to record his sounds and dog-paddling motions with his feet but I keep waking him up. oops.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its indeed the noise they would make if they were being attacked and hurt, I think typically dubbed the "hedgehog scream of death" for obvious reasons. I know besides krbshappy71 there's a few other members who have experienced it, and like you guys flew to their hedgie and found them asleep. Nightmares, I guess.






This is a link to a video of a hedgehog doing the scream, though what other members have heard here from their own has been described as slightly different, we think this guy is horse from screaming at the scary vets.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

See?! What'd I tell you guys, the sound is unholy! 

Quillamina did this, too, a while back. She was asleep when I bolted out of bed to check on her, and completely unhurt. It's probably just that Herc was having a nightmare, that's the conclusion I came to with Quillypig. It's a scary noise, though, isn't it? You're convinced they're hurt, and when you go get them up to look them over, they give you the dirtiest possible look because you woke them from their nap! Naughty beasts, giving us a scare like that.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

What a relief! He sounded like he was under attack. Thanks for being so reassuring guys!


----------

